# Session sous iOS et une autre sous Windows



## AurelienLucie (12 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour le télétravail j'ai le dernier MBA avec la puce M1 mais le problème est qu'au travail il y a des logiciels qui ne sont utilisables que sous Windows... la loose !

Je me demandais donc s'il était possible d'avoir une ssiosn sous iOS et une autre sous Windows ? 

Ou alors si vous avez une autre idée, je suis preneur.

Merci par avance pour vos retours.

Bonne journée,


----------



## maxou56 (12 Mai 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Je me demandais donc s'il était possible d'avoir une ssiosn sous iOS et une autre sous Windows ?


Bonjour,
Si tu parles d'un double boot macOS, windows (via bootcamp)? Non ce n'est pas possible avec les Mac M1 (uniquement avec les Mac Intel).



AurelienLucie a dit:


> il y a des logiciels qui ne sont utilisables que sous Windows... la loose !


2 possibilités, crossover (qui permet d'installer des programmes windows sur macOS, mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour tous) ou la virtualisation de windows 10 ARM avec Parallels (avec de l'émulation d'app x86 32bit, et en beta d'app x86_64 64bit), mais c'est en beta et pour le moment ce n'est pas officiellement autorisé/supporté par windows.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Je me demandais donc s'il était possible d'avoir une ssiosn sous iOS et une autre sous Windows ?


iOS, c'est pour les iBidules (iPhone et iPad).
Autrement, on dit MacOS 

*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## AurelienLucie (12 Mai 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu parles d'un double boot macOS, windows (via bootcamp)? Non ce n'est pas possible avec les Mac M1 (uniquement avec les Mac Intel).
> 
> 
> 2 possibilités, crossover (qui permet d'installer des programmes windows sur macOS, mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour tous) ou la virtualisation de windows 10 ARM avec Parallels (avec de l'émulation d'app x86 32bit, et en beta d'app x86_64 64bit), mais c'est en beta et pour le moment ce n'est pas officiellement autorisé/supporté par windows.


On m’a déjà parlé de parallels. Mais pour toi c’est pas encore au point ?


----------



## AurelienLucie (14 Mai 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu parles d'un double boot macOS, windows (via bootcamp)? Non ce n'est pas possible avec les Mac M1 (uniquement avec les Mac Intel).
> 
> 
> 2 possibilités, crossover (qui permet d'installer des programmes windows sur macOS, mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour tous) ou la virtualisation de windows 10 ARM avec Parallels (avec de l'émulation d'app x86 32bit, et en beta d'app x86_64 64bit), mais c'est en beta et pour le moment ce n'est pas officiellement autorisé/supporté par windows.


Pour CrossOver, tu pense que mon logiciel comptable de chez Inetum (le logiciel s'appelle GFI - PEP) marchera ?


----------

